# Touring The Ruins



## Ghastlydoor (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope you don't have money in the stock market. It isn't looking good!


----------



## Phyllis (Sep 25, 2011)

You did this?  WOW! I'm speechless!  Was it freehand then scanned, or done with a program like Illustrator or the like?


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Sep 25, 2011)

No, I just draw freehand with a UNiball pen, no pencil or plan.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful...such an art..I wish I could draw..:|
Do you do other sorts of drawings?


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Nacian, thanks for the kind words. No, I'm strictly pen and ink. The originals of these are 11X14 inches. I use Bristol Smooth paper (Strathmore). Each drawing takes two days. I start (usually) in the right corner with my signature.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 15, 2011)

You are very talented wish i could draw like that, love it.

I'd love to see your interpretation of an old old guy playin a blues guitar wayyyyy down south....lol thanks for sharing


----------

